# Kalins grubs



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey there guys, got some gift cards for Christmas and after I bought up all of the tackle I needed for catfishing I bought 2 packs of kalins grubs that I plan on using for the few weeks that I fish for smallies in early spring (if the weather ever straightens out). I used to fish for only smallies but I did that with a Texas rigged senko pretty much 100% time I went out. Anyone use the kalins grubs and what's your favorite way to fish them? I have 5inchers and like stated, will be creek fishing. I already bought some jig heads for them but was curious to know if anyone had some unusual techniques for fishing them. Thanks


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

I do. Far and away the premium grub baits on the market. I put them on 1/8 oz jigheads and swim them. Smaller crappie jigheads for the 3"ers, pricier jigheads with larger hooks for the 5"ers. I swear by their cotton candy color where I fish for smallies.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Something I've tried in the past on lakes that I'd think would work just as well anywhere else, is rigging the grub on a straight shank worm hook, and fish it weightless. It makes a neat little semi topwater bait. Rig the hook into the body just as you would a ball head jig, letting the point and bend of the hook stick out in the same manner. 

It works really well during the time of year when you see little shad cruising close to the surface. Just cast it out and twitch it a bit, then let it slowly sink, then twitch it again. Or reel it real slow, or real fast. It's so subtle that it's pretty much a slick water technique, though. 

One problem with it is that Kalin's grubs are so soft, that the body has a tendency to slide on the hook shank. Sticking the end of a flat toothpick through the eye of the hook and clipping the ends with clippers helps keep it from sliding down. But once the bait tears out, it's pretty much toast. 

A straight shank hook with one of the newer style keepers like Trokar has, would probably work really well for this technique. I just haven't tried one yet.

Oh, and snakedog is right .... Kalin's grub are definitely the best on the market when it comes to a regular curly tail grub.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

MIGHTY said:


> Anyone use the kalins grubs and what's your favorite way to fish them? I have 5inchers and like stated, will be creek fishing. I already bought some jig heads for them but was curious to know if anyone had some unusual techniques for fishing them. Thanks


Kalin's Lures Grubs are known for their quality. I do not use their 5-inchers. I mostly use the 3-inchers. The 2-inchers are great for creek fishing also. You'll catch a variety of species on those. 
If you are creek/river fishing. I would advise to play with the weight of the jig-head you choose. While fishing a creek/river, you may want the jigngrub to fall through the water column at a downstream angle. I don't have any recommendations for a particular unusual technique. But I will say you can: jig it, swim it, jig/swim, slow craw, or whatever else technique you want.

But then again... What do I know. I've only been guiding in Ohio since 2008 and a Prostaffer for Uncle Josh/Kalin's and Venom Lures. Ha Ha!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Not a real big grub user, but will be willing try some. Are they sold outside of the midwest, like down here in NC? I use these when I use grubs,, they work well.
http://zoombait.com/chunks-trailers-grubs/grubs/fat-albert/


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

JignPig Guide said:


> But I will say you can: jig it, swim it, jig/swim, slow craw, or whatever else technique you want.
> 
> But then again... What do I know. I've only been guiding in Ohio since 2008 and a Prostaffer for Uncle Josh/Kalin's and Venom Lures. Ha Ha!





That was tremendously confusing....


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

If I'm wading upstream (and casting that way), I'll go with lighter weight like 1/8th ounce. Less weight is needed to keep a jig close to the bottom. If I'm wading downstream and retrieving against the current, more weight is needed to keep a jig down. Generally you want to keep a jig on the bottom or very close to it. In fact, if you start losing jigs to snags, you're in the strike zone. And swim it any way you want - fast, slow, jerky, hopping, whatever. More so than plugs, it's the action you impart to the rod tip than brings a jig to life.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

NCbassattack. Kalin's are a nationally known brand. And the Fat Albert is a nice grub, but honestly? The Kalin's put them to shame. At least IMO.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks a bunch guys I appreciate it. I've used grubs before back when I was younger and first started exploring creeks but like I said, Once I tried the senkos I didn't look back for years. This year I'm going to switch it up a bit.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> NCbassattack. Kalin's are a nationally known brand. And the Fat Albert is a nice grub, but honestly? The Kalin's put them to shame. At least IMO.


Made a couple of calls, and no one here carries them. I can probably get some on line, maybe Bass Pro Shops.
Don't throw grubs much, but I have had a few days when the bass would take nothing else. We usually throw them on a split shot rig.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Found some online. Gonna order a few bags and give it a shot. Bet the seatrout will eat them up.http://www.unclejosh.com/Content/files/ProductImages/grub808_THL.jpg


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I caught my biggest largemouth ever on the Kalins lunker grub, Texas rigged on a 5/0 ewg swum subsurface thru some pads. You can see her if you scroll way down in this forum or search my posts. If creek fishing, you will have much better luck using the 2 and 3 inchers rather than the 4-5.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Found a post on one of my NC sites, and it appears I was right in my assumption they would get the sea trout.
Danny and Mark posted back in November about a trip to Morehead City, NC, where they were using those grubs on a 1/4 oz jig head and absolutely wore the spotted trout out!
Mark got a seven pound fish that qualified for a citation. On those Kalin's grubs called a "sizmic" grub. Chartreuse with a chartreuse jig head with red eyes.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Kalin's grubs are far and away the best grubs I've used. I'm still more than a little miffed that they took the salt out. GRRRR, but the new ones still work just fine. I use 3" and 5" in a variety of colors, variations of smoke, watermelon, white, and chartreuse. Yes, even on occasion cotton candy. Grubs are the only thing in my box that exist in such a variety of colors.

If I can't find fish, the grub rod comes out, especially in moving water.

95% of the time my grubs will be fished on a simple ball head jig in 1/8 or 1/4oz., but there are exceptions to the rule. If I feel the need to really get them into the wood, I'll put them a weedless jig with a plastic y-shaped guard.

I can't think of a more versatile lure.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

young-gun21 said:


> That was tremendously confusing....


I think he is just so full of himself he was trying to brag a little, Whoo hoo your a ohio guide thats takes people on little lakes like wolf run and bark camp where a chimp can catch bass. Be proud of your accomplishments of being a bass guide on ponds.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I still have a few bags of Kalin's... Pearl salt and pepper caught me the most fish.
Anyone remember the Mogambo grub by Kalin's? Giant 5 inch grub with a huge tail... I used to use that thing like a buzz bait through the pond scum when I was a teenager, it was heavy enough to throw weightless a long ways... Wore those pond bass out with them... Never did throw them on public lakes. I'll have to check if they still make them.
Edit... Yep, still make them! I'll be getting a new pack and see how they do in the nimi pads.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> I think he is just so full of himself he was trying to brag a little, Whoo hoo your a ohio guide thats takes people on little lakes like wolf run and bark camp where a chimp can catch bass. Be proud of your accomplishments of being a bass guide on ponds.


Hey, easy now. He's allowed to be proud making a living doing what he loves to do. Just seemed a little defensive to me not necessarily bragging. Unless I missed something, the guy seems pretty humble to me.  We shouldn't be making disparaging comments about our fellow members here. If you don't like him or his service, don't use it!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Question: What makes Kalins better? It's not the same plastic and shape as 100 other grubs on the market? They had some giant Kalins grubs I looked at a million times at Gander Mountain around the time of their "restructuring" and kept trying to come up with a reason to buy but never quite could. They must have been like 8" grubs I dunno. I'm a big fan of grubs in general. 1/8" yellow fuzzy grub still probably responsible for the majority of fish caught in my lifetime...  Ohh how I sometimes long for those simpler times!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Question: What makes Kalins better? It's not the same plastic and shape as 100 other grubs on the market?


Super soft plastic and a very thin tail. The best action at super slow speeds of any grub I've ever used.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> Super soft plastic and a very thin tail. The best action at super slow speeds of any grub I've ever used.


I like to cut off the tail of a kalins grub, and use "mend-it" to glue it to a 3" paddle tail swim bait. Replacing the paddle tail with the curl tail. Gives it a bigger profile, and a ton more action.
Big bite baits 3" paddle tail swim baits work best for the body, while kalins grub tails work Best for the curl tail.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Clayton... May want to check out the grubster by lunker city... It's a grub body with a paddle tail. May save you some gluing. Not a real long bait, but has the profile you want.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ducky152000 said:


> I think he is just so full of himself he was trying to brag a little, Whoo hoo your a ohio guide thats takes people on little lakes like wolf run and bark camp where a chimp can catch bass. Be proud of your accomplishments of being a bass guide on ponds.


Holy **** man. You described me as a chimp? Fishing ponds? Full of myself? What's up with your post? Whoa now. Easy big fella. No offense intended. Go take your Ritalin. Angry much?


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

buckzye11 said:


> Clayton... May want to check out the grubster by lunker city... It's a grub body with a paddle tail. May save you some gluing. Not a real long bait, but has the profile you want.


I do the complete opposite......Shad body, twister tail.


----------

